

Apple is changing its pitch - ashwin_krish
http://uncannydesign.wordpress.com/2012/09/16/apple-is-changing-its-pitch/

======
corporalagumbo
More evidence of the superiority of Apple marketing. A very hard game to
competitors to match without looking like copycats. I am pleased though to
offer my services to any company looking to leapfrog Apple. Call me.

------
ashwin_krish
A new way in which Apple is marketing its latest products. Why is it doing
this? And its impact! :)

